# Catlytic Converter Troubleshooting



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there any way a fella' can tell if the catalytic converter is partially clogged? My '97 ka24 seems to be soooo gutless, I'm beginning to think the converter might be dying. I've owned the truck for less than a year and it's pretty much been that way since I bought it so I have nothing to compare it with. Maybe this is normal? 

It runs fine and you can get it up to speed...eventually, but it's so unresponsive when you step on the gas. I've heard that this is a possible converter symptom.

I used to own a '93 ka24 with twice the mileage and it had significantly more guts. Now, the '93 was a 2WD and my '97 is a 4WD so I know I'm lugging around an extra 1000 lbs. or so.

My wife's diesel VW Jetta (TDI) feels like a Formula-1 racer compared to my Hardbody!


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, you can take it off and look in both ends. You should be able to look though the honeycomb and see if it's still intact. Although it will be loud, you can see if it runs better without it. Bear in mind I do not advocate running without a CAT. Also check your muffler.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the system is intact you should be able to put your hand over the end of the tail pipie..

if it is intact it will blow your hand of within a minute ..

you can also determine where leaks are this way..

and do it when first starting the engine so you do not burn your tootsies..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

also just drop the down pipe and drive it around the block..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The easiest test for converter plugging is done with a vacuum gauge. Connect the gauge to a source of intake vacuum on the intake manifold, carburetor or throttle body. Note the reading at idle, then raise and hold engine speed at 2,500. The needle will drop when you first open the throttle, but should then rise and stabilize. If the vacuum reading starts to drop, pressure may be backing up in the exhaust system.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. guys. I don't have a vacuum gauge so that might have to be done at the local garage. I'm just a little nervous of garages sometimes. Seems like finding a good mechanic is like finding a good doctor.

For now, I'll try the hand over the tailpipe trick. 'Blow my hand off within a minute'? Hmmm, that sounds like it might get a little messy.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had a cat plug up on me... took for ever to reach speed, might drop the down pipe (going into the cat) and take a peek at the honeycomb...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Zane and Speedo, dropping the down pipe sounds like a relatively easy check. 

I'll crawl under and have a look at the nuts / bolts at that junction. If they look like they might be busted loose with a little persuasion, I'll have a go.

If the rusted fuel filler neck screws were any indication of how the converter bolts will turn off...I might have to go with the vacuum check instead.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

AN exhaust backpressure tester is the most accurate way to check for an exhaust restriction. Screws into the hole for the front O2 sensor.


----------

